# Worried about Cipralex Side Effects (Nausea)



## 16032

I've just been to the Doctors again to try to get my anxiety in order. Last time he perscribed Beta-Blockers to help, these did nothing but make me feel sleepy. Today, after a very bad belly day, I went to my Doctos and he has given me a course of Cipralex 20mg (escitalopram) to try to help me.Now I'm not worried about taking a Anti-Depressant/Anxiety....if it gives me my life back to some degree then I'm happy. The problem is that all of my anxiety and IBS comes from a fear of Vomiting. Having read the leaflet that comes with the tablets it sent a chill down my spine.Under the Possible Side Effects is the following line...


> quote:Very common Side-Effect (more than 1 out of 10): *Nausea*


Ahhhhhhhh!!Now I'm not saying I'm not going to try it, but I have a bad stomach most days anyway....I don't want something that'll GIVE me that! I asked my Doctor if there was any side effects like that and all he said was it might make my BM's abit runny. My Doctor knows all about my Phobia and I can't help be feel like I've been lied to alitte (and I do mean a little).I doubt these will make me sick, but the THOUGHT that it's a chance scares me to the point where I'm tempted to hold off taking one until the weekend where I can take one in the safety of my home. I don't fancy suffering in work...Does anyone else take these?My perscription is a full 20mg tablet, which is the max dose from the looks of it


----------



## Screamer

I've taken something called Cipramil but I've also taken 5 other anti deps. Most of them cause some degree of nausea however it's never been bad enough to cause me to throw up (mostly it's like a minor case of indigestion). Taking it immediately after food can also help with the nausea. Don't worry too much, it passes in a couple of days and shouldn't make you chuck. It's more likely to give you D than make you hurl. Good luck


----------



## miranda

hi, when i started cipralax about 2 months ago it made me pretty nauseous for the first week. i never actually threw up but i thought i was close a couple times. this went away in about a week. i am taking 10 mg per day


----------



## 16032

Thanks for the replies.I held off taking my first tablet today. I've been feeling abit ropey the last few days. My stomach has been alittle delicate and I've had afew crampy BM's. For this reason I thought it was probably bes tto hold off until I feel normal, otherwise I'll end up stressing that my dodgy belly is a Side Effect of the medication, and not that I've just had a dodgy belly.It does still worry me, it's the fact that I'll be taking my first tablet at breakfast, then going straight off to work (in quite a stressful environment). I'm half tempted to hold off until Friday as I have the day off....at least that way I know I can stay at home Friday, Saturday and Sunday, leaving me OK for work on Monday.


----------



## Screamer

It might be a good idea. I usually hold off on meds till the weekend, I can't be collecting my daughter from school and dropping her off if I can't leave the loo or something thanks to the pills I'm taking. I'd maybe take the first one on Thursday though as the nausea will take a couple of days to kick in if you are going to get it. It won't be with the first tablet.


----------



## 16032

I've still not had a tablet yet. I'm looking to take one today hopefully (although I had ANOTHER bad stomach day yesturday).One thing I haven't asked is after taking a tablet how long does the Nausea last? Is it just for 2-3 hours after taking the tablet? Or is it pretty much all day?


----------



## Screamer

For me it was only ever a couple of hours, but it wasn't constant nausea, it was on and off. I'd feel sick for about 5 minutes or so then it would pass, then it would come back later for another 5 minutes etc, etc. Try not to panic. It's not full blown I need to throw up now nausea, just a slight icky car sicky feeling.Good luck, let me know how you go


----------



## Screamer

Oh and if it makes you feel any better I'm currently withdrawing somewhat from Paxil so am feeling nauseaus on and off. Maybe we can be chuck buddies


----------



## 16032

Well I took my first tablet today. For about 2 hours after taking it a felt awful, but this was purely anxiety and panic. About 4-5 hours on I feel fine now. Hope the same happens tomorrow (with less anxiety of course)


----------



## 16032

Gah, had a very rough night last night. My anxeity and panic attacks were on overdrive last night. I eventually managed to fall asleep at about 3am, waking up at 5am in the middle of a major panic attack. I seem to remember somewhere saying that for the first few days panic and anxiety will get worse...but I can't find where I read that now.Is that true? It get's worse before better?After my rough night I don't feel like eating breakfast, yet alone take another tablet.


----------



## Screamer

Umm I'm not sure on all the side effects of your particular anti dep but a lot of them can make things worse temporarily. I didn't have that problem however when my GP dropped my dose by half I was crawling out of my skin with anxiety (see my post on the IBS board "climbing up the walls").It did however make me really restless and I had horrendous nightmares for the first couple of weeks. It was awful, it also gave me a headache for the first 4 days. Hang in there with it though. The side effects generally ease up about day 4 or 5 and are pretty much mostly gone within 2 weeks (they get better each day). If the over anxiety is bothering you though maybe you should talk to your GP about it. I know that some people it doesn't wear off for and can actually make them worse, but the majority of us it does wear off. I know it's not pleasant but trust me, the benefits in the long run are well worth it.I've gone from feeling completely hopeless, too scared to leave my house for fear of needing the loo, basically I just wasn't me anymore and now I am back to being the old me. Well I still suffer a lot of pain but I haven't had explosive D since I started and my overall mood has been SO much better.


----------

